# pondless bubbling boulder question



## BenH (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm planning on installing a medium size water feature in my backyard and I was wanting some input on what size pump to use ( and a good brand ). 

I'm looking at a semi-large boulder about 4'x4'x3' with a hole drilled through the center. I've got the plan down how to build it, but I can't find a answer to pump size, and resevoir size. 

Any input would be great. Thanks!!!!


----------



## Tscarborough (Mar 31, 2006)

Not enough information to give a cogent answer.


----------



## Kap (Jun 20, 2008)

You're going to need the reservoir size before determining the pump size. The res will need to be deep enough to keep the pump submerged and big enough that your not adding water every day or two counter evaporation. After you have that, you'll need to know the height from the top of the pump to the top of the waterfall. If you have hose connected between the pump and where the rise starts, you'll need that length as well. And what type of filter you are using. And how wide is the spillway of your waterfall.


----------



## BenH (Jun 7, 2008)

I have not purchased anything as of yet. I was thinking Perhaps a rubbermaid trash can or a big rubber tote...... So, if that is the case the connection hose should be no longer say.....5-6 feet. 

I'm not really looking for a "waterfall" effect, just a small bubbling of water from the top of the stone, let it cascade down the sides of the rock and back down into the pit.


----------



## Kap (Jun 20, 2008)

And what do you mean by boulder? A decorative piece of faux rock or an actual boulder? That could very heavy. I would suggest something like this as opposed to a trash can.

http://www.drillspot.com/products/428420/Rubbermaid_4243_00_BLACK_Stock_Tank


----------



## BenH (Jun 7, 2008)

No, I mean a actual 500 pound sandstone boulder, or something of the sorts. I've got moving it under control. 

I'm just not sure about the pump.


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

I'm curious, how are you going to drill the hole in the rock? How thick is this monster?
b


----------



## chrisco (Jul 2, 2008)

Last year I installed a disapearing fountain and used a large urn ( best guess 40 gal. capacity )with a standoff pipe located about 6 inches below the water line.This required a 3ft. square, 12inch overall depth basin constructed out of heavy plastic with a grate that fits it and the inside depth allows you to place cinder blocks between the floor and grate to support and disribute the weight.As I recall they come in 2'X2',3'X3' and 4'X4' and I purchased mine from www.springdalewatergardens.com. Phone # 540 337 4507 located in Greenville VA. They are very knowledgeable and I think they could accurately size your pump and basin. One more thing we chose an urn so that we could add a 12 volt spotlight just under the gurgling water and it throws off a fire effect at night and we actually enjoy it more at night than during the day. Good luck with your project.


----------



## BenH (Jun 7, 2008)

bob22 said:


> I'm curious, how are you going to drill the hole in the rock? How thick is this monster?
> b


SDS hammer drill, with all toes and fingers crossed it doesn't fall apart. But sandstone is pretty tuff. Hopefully it won't be a issue. 

Well, I'm torn between two rocks , one is 23" and the other is 18".


----------

